# 554 message refused (email issue)



## barcas84 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, I have this macro http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/solved-macro-to-send-email-with-pdf-msexcel-529310.html that opens an email in outlook. It's been working fine until today, now some of the emails come back like this:

Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.

Subject:	xxxxx
Sent:	1/21/2011 12:47 PM

The following recipient(s) cannot be reached:

'[email protected]' on 1/21/2011 12:48 PM
554 Message refused.

I've been reading a lot about it. Seems like outlook blocks the email for some reason. So first I checked that SMTP authentification required is checked, so that is not the issue. Then I thought that GoDaddy (our hosting provider) was blocking it for some reason (I read on internet that sometimes happens with GoDaddy, cuz they think you are sending Spam) but they told me everything was fine...

So I called the Internet provider and, same thing... Then I called Microsoft, and they review all my Outlook with the remote control asistance and they said that everything was fine, that either there is a problem with the macro, or the antivirus is blocking the emails... So I deleted the antivirus and I still have the same issue...

So is it the macro that has to authenticate the email or something like that?

I have Windows 7, MS office 2010, and the antivirus I had is AVG.

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's happening only when Replying or Forwarding, remove any extra marks (brackets, carats) from the addresses. Although GoDaddy says it's not their fault, isn't it a coincidence that the people having this problem are GoDaddy customers?


----------



## barcas84 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi!

Well Im not replaying or forwarding emails, just sending them... I read about GoDaddy on Internet, and I though it was them, there is no brakets or anything like that in the email fields, and the weird thing is that the SAME EMAIL, some times goes thru, sometimes it doesnt... Microsoft told me that could happened if the firewall kis blocking somehow those emails, but I unistalled it and still...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think the macro is the problem, but to be sure send a large group a test Email telling them it's a test and not to reply. Let's see what happens.


----------



## barcas84 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I don't think the macro is a problem either, it doesn't make any sense... Anyway, today seems like is working fine...its really weird...

I have problems again, I'll try the group email and I'll let you know what's going on...


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a thread on a Microsoft site which seems to be exactly the same issue.
You could try reading through and see if anything in there helps.
Outlook 2007 email problem. Getting 554 message refused
Also on a godaddy hosting.


----------



## barcas84 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey really interesting post! I have no idea what could caused that problem... This last two days, everything is been working fine, and I didn't touch anything!!!! But definitely it has to be something to do with GoDaddy, because everybody with that problem had GoDaddy...


----------

